# So many dead chicks...



## vancom (May 5, 2006)

placed an order from mcmurray hatchery thinking late March would be safe--but over one third are already dead less than eight hours after arrival. this is our third order from Mcmurray and we have always had healthy chicks with a loss of one or two out of 25. I don't blame the company but man, what a sad loss. three silver grey dorkings, both polish, etc. 9 of 25 already gone! maybe the cold, maybe the long trip. TSC won't sex and we wanted something other than sex linkeds. I tried a more local hatchery last year but their feather sexing was WAY off--lots of males. they said maybe we couldn't tell the difference but come on- when a chick crows, you KNOW it's not a pullet!


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

Is there a Rural King near you? THey have sexed chicks there. I bought 25 pullets a few weeks ago. I lost 2. Was there today & they had a few hundred there. I'll get more in a week or two.


----------



## vancom (May 5, 2006)

nope, no Rural King. Co-op usually carries only sex-linked and TSC sells straight-run only, sadly.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

Too bad. The tractor supply in our area sells sexed chicks too.


----------



## Sumatra (Dec 5, 2013)

Well, considering you're the second person this past week to make a thread on chicks dying from Mcmurray's, I think it probably has to do with the hatchery. They are bit overpriced in the first place, but this is ridiculous.


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

Call mcmurray. They will credit or refund you. 

My late losses were due to mites or lice. Can't tell, but the legs were swollen. De worked and no more losses. So those looses were totally on me, NOT McMurray! 

The wynadottes lost in the first couple days were all replaced. But, any loss within 48 hours of you taking possession is under their guarantee.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Wendy said:


> Is there a Rural King near you? THey have sexed chicks there. I bought 25 pullets a few weeks ago. I lost 2. Was there today & they had a few hundred there. I'll get more in a week or two.


Wendy,give us a price range at rural king! I'm going to Greensburg soon and might pick some up instead of going through Mcmurry's as mush bad as I've heard this year.

Wade


----------



## 92utownxj (Sep 13, 2013)

At the Rural King most all of them are $1.99 each. Several breeds to choose from and most are sexed. I got 25 chicks last fall and didn't lose one. All pullets-Rhode Island red, New Hampshire, Barred Rocks, and Araucanas. I got some from McMurray at the same time last fall and lost 5 of 25. They were all raised the exact same too.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

92utownxj said:


> At the Rural King most all of them are $1.99 each. Several breeds to choose from and most are sexed. I got 25 chicks last fall and didn't lose one. All pullets-Rhode Island red, New Hampshire, Barred Rocks, and Araucanas. I got some from McMurray at the same time last fall and lost 5 of 25. They were all raised the exact same too.


thanks for the info. That's a lot cheaper than Mcmurrys. I'll be going that way in a week or so!


Wade


----------



## vancom (May 5, 2006)

we have only 11 left out of 25 now. McMurray will of course refund, reshape,or give us a credit that lasts a year or two. we have been trying to id the dead. it's just soooo sad.

we need a rural king here in Middle TN!


----------



## bonnie in indiana (May 10, 2002)

My Rural King in Lafayette IN always gets their chicks from Townline Hatchery out of Michigan and I assume that all Rural Kings get their birds from there. They have a website. 

http://www.townlinehatchery.com/

They have good birds. I got ISA BROWNS last year and they have not missed a day of laying--even at -14 degrees. Most breeds are $1.99 at the store and 6 minimum. The only thing that I would change is at Rural King the chicks are not vaccinated for Merecks. At the hatchery you can get the chicks vaccinated for 15 cents [I think].

The thing is CHICKS ARE ONLY AVAILABLE FOR 1-2 WEEKS INTO APRIL. Move quickly.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

Rural King here has had chicks for at least 3 weeks already. They usually do through the end of April. $1.99 for pullets & I believe $1.69 for straight run. Most are pullets. Bantams are straight run I know. Cornish Cross were $1.39. 

If you go now, Greensburg had quite a few that are starting to feather out. Same price & they have fed them for 2 weeks. Usually the price starts going down because everyone wants the cute little fuzzy ones.


----------



## KimTN (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm glad I'm not the only one that seems to have had troubles with Mcmurray. This years chicks have seemed to somewhat inferior. I lost several over a week after delivery. I also have noticed a lot of birds with bad legs and crooked toes. I will have to cull those later. 

I had zero losses from birds I hatched from my stock. I know that theirs had to travel overnight in the mail, but still. Hope the geese and turkeys that I ordered are better birds.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Wendy said:


> Rural King here has had chicks for at least 3 weeks already. They usually do through the end of April. $1.99 for pullets & I believe $1.69 for straight run. Most are pullets. Bantams are straight run I know. Cornish Cross were $1.39.
> 
> If you go now, Greensburg had quite a few that are starting to feather out. Same price & they have fed them for 2 weeks. Usually the price starts going down because everyone wants the cute little fuzzy ones.


Thanks Wendy! I have to be in L'burg @ 2:30 tomorrow but other than that I'll try to get there!


Wade


----------

